# Android 4.2 Lock screen Widgets - Too Much Room?



## andoird213 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi all,

So since updating to 4.2, something has really been bothering me about these lock screen widgets. Take a look at this.







Now, do you see how much room is left under the Sound Search widget? I could easily fit at least another 4x1 (presumably 4x1, yes I know there isn't an actual grid but the sizing seems the same) such as a weather widget. Now the only reason I could possibly think that this isn't allowed, is because when you click the little lock button underneath it to bring up the lock ring, there wouldn't be enough room. But...







Even still, there would be enough room to fit at least one of those 4x1-ish widgets. Am I crazy here, or is anyone with me on this?


----------



## andoird213 (Sep 15, 2012)

Aaaaaand AOKP comes in for the win!! They've put something up on Gerrit that allows regular widgets to be added to the lock screen as well as adding as many as you want to a page as can fit. Kudos to Team Kang!!

Edit: Misunderstood. They've added the ability to add as many pages as you want, not as many widgets one page as you can fit.


----------

